# how do you find out chihuahua age?



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

do you think breeders can lie about the age of the puppies even though they come with paper?...


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Yes it is possible that the papers could be forged or even from another litter. There are definately ways for some breeder's to be shady:-( I would say the best way to tell an idea of their age would be to take them to the vet and ask them;-)


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

Oh, fore sure. Been there, done that. Ditto on the vet. He can tell by the teeth the approximate age.


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

I didn't know the vet can do that...that's cool...thanks


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

When I said "been there, done that" I didn't mean I forged papers. lol
I meant I've been in the situation where a breeder lied to me about info on the papers. Wrong tattoo number. Just wanted to clarify that.


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

Do you think you've been lied to?


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

Probably not. What makes you think so?
Rochelle.


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

Maleighchi said:


> Do you think you've been lied to?


cause I went to looked at some puppies before and some are big and some are so small and they all are the same age.....


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

Don't worry. My Pikachu had a brother who was two pounds larger and I saw photos of them with their mum when they were babies, and got to meet his brother when I went to pick him up. I think they can all be different sizes as litter mates. I'm sure he's the age the breeder told you. Still, the vet can give you an idea. I wouldn't worry. How old is he, and how much does he weigh?
Rochelle.


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

I don't think you were being lied to. Puppies do vary in size. Willow was the smallest pup in her litter. Here she is with her brother. (btw..she now weighs 3 lbs (if she's ate and has drank water or she's under the 3 lb mark) When I got her at 14 weeks she weighed 1 lb 5 oz.


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

oh wow....they are so different in size....we are just looking around right now....thank you guys...


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

I have heard of breeders saying pups are older so people think they are small and are going to stay small, like taking an 8 week pup who is 1 pound and saying they are 12 weeks, etc, but I have seen litters have drastic differences in size and they are 100% brothers/sisters. 

Ryleigh is 2.75 pounds, her brother (same litter) is 4.5+ pounds. I have seen these pups since day 1 so I know for certain they are the same litter.


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

also...I saw a puppy and he was bigger than her parents...


----------

